# Corn vs. oat groats



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a choice between getting my pet bird a food with corn in it or one with not corn but oat groats (all the other ingredients are the same).

Which one should I go with?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern over getting the correct food for your bird.

Check out this link, it will give you an idea of a decent pigeon seed. They absolutely require a mix to get the rainbow of various nutrients they need for optimum health. You can also get pigeon food in a pellet form.

http://www.purgrain.com/ingredients.htm
*


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Purgrain actually is a food that I am using. I am just trying to choose between their corn formula:

Canada Peas, Small Yellow Corn, Red Milo, Safflower, Maple Peas, White *****, Whole Wheat, White Millet, Austrian Peas, Canary Seed, Red Millet, Rice and Buckwheat

And the no-corn formula that contains th oats instead:

Canada Peas, Red Milo, White *****, Whole Wheat, Austrian Peas, Maple Peas, Oat Groats, Whole Wheat, Safflower, White Millet, Red Millet, Canary Seed and Rice.

Thoughts?


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

On an unrelated note, thank you for this: "Every negative event effects my ability to own my APBT, please be a responsible owner and keep your pitbull out of trouble."

I have one of my own (a rescue), so I appreciate the sentiment


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeonfriend said:


> Purgrain actually is a food that I am using. I am just trying to choose between their corn formula:
> 
> Canada Peas, Small Yellow Corn, Red Milo, Safflower, Maple Peas, White *****, Whole Wheat, White Millet, Austrian Peas, Canary Seed, Red Millet, Rice and Buckwheat
> 
> ...


** I would get the bag that has larger corn that is more yellow and orange in color. It has much more beta-carotene (vitamin A) then the small yellow corn. Also with winter coming on they will need the extra fat.

*


Pigeonfriend said:


> On an unrelated note, thank you for this: "Every negative event effects my ability to own my APBT, please be a responsible owner and keep your pitbull out of trouble."
> 
> I have one of my own (a rescue), so I appreciate the sentiment


*Good for you! .... I learned just pretty much everything about the breed on pitbull chat forum when I took in my son's APBT.*


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I use the mix with corn and add about 5% oats, they don't seam to care much for oats, that one way to tell if they have had enough.
Dave


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

"Now for some more physiology. The pancreas, located in the first loop of intestine after the gizzard, secretes into the intestine, a digestive enzyme know as trypsin, which is important in that it splits proteins into their amino acid components. There are some legumes such as maple peas that contain substances which can interfere with this proper digestive process. 1"

http://www.npausa.com/keeping/feeding.htm

I read this about pigeon feeding - does it mean they really shouldn't have Maple Peas?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Pigeonfriend said:


> "Now for some more physiology. The pancreas, located in the first loop of intestine after the gizzard, secretes into the intestine, a digestive enzyme know as trypsin, which is important in that it splits proteins into their amino acid components. There are some legumes such as maple peas that contain substances which can interfere with this proper digestive process. 1"
> 
> http://www.npausa.com/keeping/feeding.htm
> 
> I read this about pigeon feeding - does it mean they really shouldn't have Maple Peas?


That's interesting. I have a pigeon who devours maple peas. He doesn't poop well, he is pees. I wonder if this has to do with maple peas. He acts healthy though.


----------

